
Why My Startup Will Donate 10% of Revenue to Charity, Forever - mgav
https://medium.com/@mgav/why-my-startup-will-donate-10-of-revenue-to-charity-forever-c9efd4737306#.xbhtuvkc6
======
fredrivett
This is something we've thought about too, but nowhere near as ballsy as what
you're going for. Our aim was to start really really small, so it was always
achievable. 1% of profits to charity, always. We feel like that should never
ever be a problem, and so we can start there. Hopefully we'll be able to
increase that over time.

Big respect for the ballsy approach though, look forward to follow up posts in
the future as to how it goes!

~~~
mgav
Thank you @fredrivett. I'm definitely very nervous, but we'll see how it goes.
Best of luck to you. -Mark

